# Se está liando con los gitanos en Illora



## Erebus. (16 Ago 2022)

«¡Queremos que se vayan del pueblo! ¡Destierro!»


Miles de vecinos se manifestaron por las calles de Íllora, destrozando varias viviendas del clan familiar que supuestamente está detrás del fatal asalto




www.ideal.es


----------



## Al-paquia (16 Ago 2022)

Linchamiento medieval para clanes del medievo. Los valores al nivel de cada cual.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (16 Ago 2022)

Este es ya el segundo levantamiento de un pueblo

El otro fue bastante sonado también, que le metieron fuego a varias casas


----------



## kemble (16 Ago 2022)

Ahí la guardia civil no dice aquello de que "es que no podemos hacer nada" y posiciona a sus antidisturbios contra los ciudadanos


----------



## #SrLobo (16 Ago 2022)

del pueblo? y de nuestro país, que se vayan de vuelta al suyo que llevan siglos sin integrarse


----------



## Albion (16 Ago 2022)

Menos mal que está la Guardia Civil, menos mal que cumplen con su labor con diligencia y disciplina. Lástima que el día que apalearon a ese chaval hasta la muerte estuvieran... ehhhh, estuvieran... no sé, en otro sitio.


----------



## ISTVRGI (16 Ago 2022)

Los medios se han flipado un poco con lo de 'se toman la justicia por su mano'. Solo han hecho una pequeña Candela en mitad de la calle sin quemar nada, volcado un coche y dado unos golpes en la puerta. No más, lo que pasa es que quieren clickbait


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (16 Ago 2022)

Vi la noticia y ya intuía que los autores eran de color marrón.


----------



## Adelaido (16 Ago 2022)




----------



## JoaquinTorrao (16 Ago 2022)

Marques de la Ensenada, contigo empezó todo.


----------



## SR.KARL MARX (16 Ago 2022)

Si fuera al revés gitano muerto... bueno.. seria la única noticia en la tv, y los gitanos no harían una manifestación con minuto de silencio...


----------



## jabalino (16 Ago 2022)

Desgraciadamente la gente normal de ese pueblo no puede contar con nadie que les defienda ni por supuesto que haga justicia. Se encuentran con una dosis de realidad y deben estar a la altura. 

Ajustar cuentas es inevitable, pero no solo con los agresores sino con la escoria política y mediática que permite esto. Ahí debería ir dirigida la ira.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (16 Ago 2022)

kemble dijo:


> Ahí la guardia civil no dice aquello de que "es que no podemos hacer nada" y posiciona a sus antidisturbios contra los ciudadanos



La desconfianza de la ciudadanía en los cuerpos de seguridad va en aumento, la gente cada vez tiene más claro que NO cuentan con su protección en las situaciones en que más pueden necesitarlos. Bienvenidos a Sudamérica.

El GC o el policía ya no es una figura protectora, a la que le das un salario, un prestigio social y cierta autoridad a cambio de su compromiso de proteger al conjunto de la sociedad, en especial a los más débiles. Ahora es una caricatura de sí mismo, chulito con el remero, sumiso con el delincuente, mendigando aplausitos a las 8 por revisarle las bolsas de la compra a cualquier pobre diablo.

Un poli hoy sirve para disuadir un poco al delincuente (con suerte no delinque si hay polis delante), preguntarle una dirección, dar charlitas de seguridad vial en el colegio o ayudar a volver a casa a un niño que se ha perdido.


----------



## destrozo (16 Ago 2022)

Rápido va la guardia civil a protegerlos. 

Lo que no hicieron antes llevando a la cárcel a esos dos putos hijos de puta que mataron al chaval. 

Madre mía, pienso en esos padres que se habrán desvivido por criar y darle lo mejor a ese chico para que vengan dos putos infraseres hijos de puta y te lo maten. 

Puta gentuza que son.


----------



## Tanchus (16 Ago 2022)

destrozo dijo:


> Rápido va la guardia civil a protegerlos.
> 
> Lo que no hicieron antes llevando a la cárcel a esos dos putos hijos de puta que mataron al chaval.
> 
> ...



La guardia civil no lleva a la cárcel a nadie. Únicamente (y no siempre) los lleva delante de un juez, así que los jueces son igual de culpables (si no más) que la guardia civil.


----------



## ShellShock (16 Ago 2022)

Es acojonante el descaro del Estado en este asunto.

Los cuerpos de seguridad no están nunca para repartir hostias cuando son los etnianos o los moronegros los que la lían. Ahí pueden matar payos/blancos a placer que no pasa nada, robar y apalizar a niños, asaltar a abuelas... todo vale.

Pero como un payo/blanco hasta los cojones de todo decida vengarse y pagarles con la misma moneda, que no digo liarla aún más gorda, no, digo DEVOLVERLES LO MISMO QUE ELLOS HAN DADO, ahí sí que no van a faltar policías o guardias civiles LACAYOS DEL ESTADO Y TRAIDORES A SU GENTE dispuestos a reventar cabezas.

HAY QUE DEJAR DE PAGAR IMPUESTOS YA.


----------



## Espartano27 (16 Ago 2022)

Secretariado gitano aprueba este hilo


----------



## Teniente_Dan (16 Ago 2022)

Luego algunos se escandalizan porque en EEUU hay gente que quiere salvaguardar el derecho a tener armas como sea.


----------



## Yomateix (16 Ago 2022)

Pues poco parece que vaya a hacer la gente más allá del momento del calentón. Porque por lo que se ve los vecinos están muertos de miedo desde hace tiempo. Pero claro, si denuncias, sabes que la policia no va a hacer nada y luego van a ir a por ti en manada....Y en este caso tiene pinta que poco tiempo van a pasar en la prisión, dirán que fué un accidente, que solo querían empujarlo, que no querían matarlo y les pondrán una condena de pocos años que posteriormente se reducirá por "buena conducta"


Morgan vecino del pueblo. Él asegura que los mismos que asaltaron a los jóvenes la pasada madrugada son los que el 24 de diciembre le dejaron inconsciente mientras repartía el pan. «*No denuncié por miedo a las represalias*, me hubieran quemado el local. Pero debemos decir basta, por la seguridad de todos».

Otra madre, incapaz de contener las lágrimas, para ante los micrófonos de la televisión. «¡Juan se llevaba dos días con mi niña! Era un estudiante buenísimo, de buena familia. ¡No hay derecho! ¡Han sido ellos!», les cuenta. Unos minutos más tarde, compungida, vuelve al lugar y *pide a los periodistas que no muestren su cara, «por miedo a las represalias»*.


----------



## remerus (16 Ago 2022)

Si es que es imposible la convivencia con ellos.


----------



## roquerol (16 Ago 2022)

como corre la GC para cuidar a los gitanos/moros/negros/escoria. Es increible.


----------



## cerilloprieto (16 Ago 2022)

El Crimen Organizado (llamado Estado) protege a los gitanos porque es GITANIA.
Sois ciudadanos de 2ª ó 3ª , por tanto, podéis ser utilizados por castas superiores a su antojo.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (16 Ago 2022)

¿Y VOX qué dice?¿Y Secretariado gitano?¿Los vecinos volverán a votar PSOE?


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (16 Ago 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Pues poco parece que vaya a hacer la gente más allá del momento del calentón. Porque por lo que se ve los vecinos están muertos de miedo desde hace tiempo. Pero claro, si denuncias, sabes que la policia no va a hacer nada y luego van a ir a por ti en manada....Y en este caso tiene pinta que poco tiempo van a pasar en la prisión, dirán que fué un accidente, que solo querían empujarlo, que no querían matarlo y les pondrán una condena de pocos años que posteriormente se reducirá por "buena conducta"
> 
> 
> Morgan vecino del pueblo. Él asegura que los mismos que asaltaron a los jóvenes la pasada madrugada son los que el 24 de diciembre le dejaron inconsciente mientras repartía el pan. «*No denuncié por miedo a las represalias*, me hubieran quemado el local. Pero debemos decir basta, por la seguridad de todos».
> ...



Pues así hasta que todo el que pueda se pire a vivir a otro lado y al final queden solo los que dan palmas. En unos años habrán degradado el pueblo y no tendrán a quien parasitar, entonces será cuando denuncien "que la sociedad rasista los ha aislado en un ghetto".


----------



## Teofrasto (16 Ago 2022)

El pueblo tiene unos habitantes tan idiotas que no relacionan causa efecto, y volverán a votar mayoritariamente al psoe otra vez, como hicieron en 2019.


----------



## Snowball (16 Ago 2022)

La diferencia es que el
La diferencia es que haciendo todo eso, vas a la cárcel si o si mientras a ellos les da igual...


----------



## Juan Niebla (16 Ago 2022)

y que hacen los vecinos gritando "Si Se puede" si se puede el qué? no me queda claro.


----------



## Gorrino (16 Ago 2022)

A POR ELLOS. POLÍCIAS Y JUECES SON EL ENEMIGO


----------



## Espeluznao (16 Ago 2022)

Erebus. dijo:


> «¡Queremos que se vayan del pueblo! ¡Destierro!»
> 
> 
> Miles de vecinos se manifestaron por las calles de Íllora, destrozando varias viviendas del clan familiar que supuestamente está detrás del fatal asalto
> ...



Sólo les aplican la ley gitana.. lo del "destierro" y todo eso. Son sus costumbres; que no se quejen.


----------



## Yomateix (16 Ago 2022)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> Pues así hasta que todo el que pueda se pire a vivir a otro lado y al final queden solo los que dan palmas. En unos años habrán degradado el pueblo y no tendrán a quien parasitar, entonces será cuando denuncien "que la sociedad rasista los ha aislado en un ghetto".



Pues igual que pasa en muchos barrios en ciudades lamentablemente. Pero no, no se van a quejar de la degradación del pueblo/barrio. Cuando se llega a degradar tanto una zona, lo que pasan es a ser zonas de bandas que los usan para trapichear y donde la policia no se atreve ni a entrar salvo que no tengan otra opción (y siempre que vayan muchos) Desgraciadamente cada vez hay más zonas así donde la gente de bien se larga si puede permitirselo y donde las "leyes" las dictan los delincuentes.


----------



## Gorrino (16 Ago 2022)

roquerol dijo:


> como corre la GC para cuidar a los gitanos/moros/negros/escoria. Es increible.



Traidores sin justificación!


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (16 Ago 2022)

Teofrasto dijo:


> El pueblo tiene unos habitantes tan idiotas que no relacionan causa efecto, y volverán a votar mayoritariamente al psoe otra vez, como hicieron en 2019.



Es que es esto.

Es que en España sueltas una serpiente venenosa para matar a alguien, y el español medio mata a la serpiente y se va de copas contigo.

El español medio es como un animal, incapaz de ver quien acciona algo, no puede razonar mas alla de una obviedad, de un calenton


----------



## Teniente_Dan (16 Ago 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Pues poco parece que vaya a hacer la gente más allá del momento del calentón. Porque por lo que se ve los vecinos están muertos de miedo desde hace tiempo. Pero claro, si denuncias, sabes que la policia no va a hacer nada y luego van a ir a por ti en manada....Y en este caso tiene pinta que poco tiempo van a pasar en la prisión, dirán que fué un accidente, que solo querían empujarlo, que no querían matarlo y les pondrán una condena de pocos años que posteriormente se reducirá por "buena conducta"
> 
> 
> Morgan vecino del pueblo. Él asegura que los mismos que asaltaron a los jóvenes la pasada madrugada son los que el 24 de diciembre le dejaron inconsciente mientras repartía el pan. «*No denuncié por miedo a las represalias*, me hubieran quemado el local. Pero debemos decir basta, por la seguridad de todos».
> ...



Las personas normales se lo piensan mil veces antes de arriesgarse a entrar a la cárcel o entrar en un ciclo de venganzas con grupos criminales. Para evitar eso se supone que tenemos a las fuerzas del Estado, peeero...


----------



## Ivar_Gilde (16 Ago 2022)

La casta, los siguientes


----------



## Anonimo23 (16 Ago 2022)

Adelaido dijo:


>


----------



## noseyo (16 Ago 2022)

Los tanos están por las redes diciendo ir al pueblo a linchar payos , la ley cerolo no dice nada de eso , lo gracioso que ellos hacen lo mismo pero si lo hacen los blancos es racismo y para ellos su cultura


----------



## El Fenomeno (16 Ago 2022)

Antes acaban los vecinos en la cárcel con más pena que los asesinos, ya vereis...


----------



## Turbocata (16 Ago 2022)

Si al que acuchillan es mi hijo hoy abro los telediarreos nacionales.


----------



## Mis Alaska (16 Ago 2022)

Pues normal, cuando la justicia deja de hacer su trabajo, el pueblo ocupa su lugar.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (16 Ago 2022)

noseyo dijo:


> Los tanos están por las redes diciendo ir al pueblo a linchar payos , la ley cerolo no dice nada de eso , lo gracioso que ellos hacen lo mismo pero si lo hacen los blancos es racismo y para ellos su cultura



Enlace?


----------



## El octavo pasajero (16 Ago 2022)

Quemarles la casa con ellos dentro y fuera esperar con 3 escopetas por si algun@ logra salir


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (16 Ago 2022)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> La desconfianza de la ciudadanía en los cuerpos de seguridad va en aumento, la gente cada vez tiene más claro que NO cuentan con su protección en las situaciones en que más pueden necesitarlos. Bienvenidos a Sudamérica.
> 
> El GC o el policía ya no es una figura protectora, a la que le das un salario, un prestigio social y cierta autoridad a cambio de su compromiso de proteger al conjunto de la sociedad, en especial a los más débiles. Ahora es una caricatura de sí mismo, chulito con el remero, sumiso con el delincuente, mendigando aplausitos a las 8 por revisarle las bolsas de la compra a cualquier pobre diablo.
> 
> Un poli hoy sirve para disuadir un poco al delincuente (con suerte no delinque si hay polis delante), preguntarle una dirección, dar charlitas de seguridad vial en el colegio o ayudar a volver a casa a un niño que se ha perdido.



Eso sin olvidar lo que hicieron durante la pandemia y de que parte se posicionaron. Eso no lo olvidaremos jamás, aquellos videos en los que detenian a gente por hacer footing o no llevar mascarilla...... Lo dicho, no lo olvidaremos jamás, están para reprimir, no para proteger. Todas aquellas órdenes ilegales que obedecían diligentemente y sin rechistar. En la próxima que nos prepare el gobierno ya sabemos donde estarán estos.


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (16 Ago 2022)

¿Aun no hay vídriocs de incendios de casas de tanos y linchamientos?

Es para un trabajo del cole.


----------



## noseyo (16 Ago 2022)

En el tik tok pones el pueblo y verás como te salen tanos diciendo venganza en los comentarios










jaen gitano palabra | TikTok Search


Discover short videos related to jaen gitano palabra on TikTok.




www.tiktok.com


----------



## rascachapas (16 Ago 2022)

Lo que no acabo de entender es si son un colectivo tan vulnerable porque las noticias siempre son gitano mata a payo y nunca al revés, ¿alguien me lo explica?


----------



## Vibrador letal (16 Ago 2022)

Todos los dias los moromierdas violando y no se levanta nadie


----------



## Otrasvidas (16 Ago 2022)

Los funcionarios armados hijos de puta, como siempre, defendiendo a los criminales.


----------



## nraheston (16 Ago 2022)

ISTVRGI dijo:


> Los medios se han flipado un poco con lo de 'se toman la justicia por su mano'. Solo han hecho una pequeña Candela en mitad de la calle sin quemar nada, volcado un coche y dado unos golpes en la puerta. No más, lo que pasa es que quieren clickbait
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1157820



Recuerda que a lo del pueblo de Jaen lo llamaron "pogromo", así que no hay que sorprenderse


----------



## Snowball (16 Ago 2022)

Si quieren, t pillan, por mucha capucha lleves, sobre todo en un pueblo que se conocen todos


----------



## ISTVRGI (16 Ago 2022)

Se ha entregado uno ya
Se entrega uno de los dos agresores de Juan, el joven de 19 años muerto en Íllora (Granada)


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (16 Ago 2022)

Espero el pronunciamiento de condena del secretariado gitano, sobre este trágico suceso protagonizado por esa etnia a la que tanto defienden.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (16 Ago 2022)

Vibrador letal dijo:


> Todos los dias los moromierdas violando y no se levanta nadie



Porque suelen violar a niños varones y hombres. Raramente violan mujeres. Busca las estadísticas, por el foro alguien las posteó y la barra de violación a hombres era muuuucho más amplia que la de violación a mujeres. La inmensa mayoría de moronegros son maricas.


----------



## sebososabroso (16 Ago 2022)

Gitanos, no existe calificativo para gente tan vil.


----------



## Lux Mundi (16 Ago 2022)

Tuit del 2021






No hace falta decir que si no interviene la GC o la autoridad, es porque ahí están protegidos.

No debería quedar ni uno, todo pueblo que se levante contra la chusma parásita y peligrosa tiene mis respetos.

Con los etnianos hay que ser racista por obligación moral. Aplicarles esa misma ley que tanto les gusta, el ojo por ojo y diente por diente.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (16 Ago 2022)

sebososabroso dijo:


> Gitanos, no existe calificativo para gente tan vil.



Gen-tano, etimologicamente gente de la muerte.

Es vieja la sabiduria popular


----------



## nate (16 Ago 2022)

Mi consejo hermanos? Huid de este país. No vale una mierda ya. El barco se hunde. No seáis ciegos. Huid.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (16 Ago 2022)

Sub-humanos sub-humaneando.

Nada nuevo bajo el sol...


----------



## RayoSombrio (16 Ago 2022)

Son seres carentes de toda moral o empatía para quienes no son los suyos. Incluso entre ellos se matan. En el caldo genético de la India, estos nacieron de las sobras que quedaban en el fondo.


----------



## RayoSombrio (16 Ago 2022)

Son gentuza profundamente mala e hipócritas. Jamás reconocen el mal que causan, pero a ellos no les toques, maldito payo racista...ni los moros son tan malos.


----------



## RayoSombrio (16 Ago 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Tuit del 2021
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Llevamos siglos intentando integrarles, se les han dado todas las facilidades del mundo...y siguen tocándonos los cojones.


----------



## Anónimo222 (16 Ago 2022)

Están borrando de todo en YouTube, Twitter, Facebook, etc. TODO. Vídeos, comentarios, convocatorias...


----------



## Tigershark (16 Ago 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Secretariado gitano aprueba este hilo



Buen recordatorio ,seguro están por aquí con la caña preparada. Del asesinato del chaval no dirán nada como siempre.


----------



## Gonzalor (16 Ago 2022)

¡¡Que les quiten las paguitas, YA!! No quiero mantener a esa gentuza con mis impuestos.


----------



## Lux Mundi (16 Ago 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Llevamos siglos intentando integrarles, se les han dado todas las facilidades del mundo...y siguen tocándonos los cojones.




No se para qué se les quiere integrar, si deberían estar expulsados del país o ser considerados como parias y escoria social.


----------



## Jevitronka (16 Ago 2022)

Que se los carguen


----------



## Azog el Profanador (16 Ago 2022)




----------



## El tuerto Bowman (16 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Que se los carguen



Ojo, que está por aquí el secretariado ojo avizor, y ya sabes que el calvo se jiña y suelta la IP a las primeras de cambio.


----------



## Jevitronka (16 Ago 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Ojo, que está por aquí el secretariado ojo avizor, y ya sabes que el calvo se jiña y suelta la IP a las primeras de cambio.



Me la pela. En las ciudades es diferente, porque hay seguridad 24 horas. En los pueblos no es así y a los gobiernos les da igual lo que nos pase.

Así que solo queda de echar a hostias a esa gente o liarla parda para que no salga en los medios y el gobiernito de turno tenga que solucionar esas cosas sí o sí.

Me da igual que sean gitanos, calvos o marcianos, pero esas cosas hay que cortarlas de raíz antes de que vayan a más. Lo siento por las familias que no tengan culpa de nada, pero esto es serio.


----------



## Lagam Bautista (16 Ago 2022)

Cuando se unen ellos para darle la del pulpo alguien que les planta cara, la poli se pone de perfil... Pues, eso...


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (16 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Me la pela. En las ciudades es diferente, porque hay seguridad 24 horas. En los pueblos no es así y a los gobiernos les da igual lo que nos pase.
> 
> Así que solo queda de echar a hostias a esa gente o liarla parda para que no salga en los medios y el gobiernito de turno tenga que solucionar esas cosas sí o sí.
> 
> Me da igual que sean gitanos, calvos o marcianos, pero esas cosas hay que cortarlas de raíz antes de que vayan a más. Lo siento por las familias que no tengan culpa de nada, pero esto es serio.



Desde luego los que han matado a ese chaval, merecen algo más que ser desterrados del pueblo.


----------



## Jevitronka (16 Ago 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Desde luego los que han matado a ese chaval, merecen algo más que ser desterrados del pueblo.



Lo malo de todo esto es que irán a otro y volverán a pasar cosas


----------



## Dosto (16 Ago 2022)

No digo lo que pienso de la especie protegida por que en esta falsa democracia no hay libertad de expresión y no tardaría en llegarme una carta del juzgado.


----------



## todoayen (16 Ago 2022)

Lo peor de todo es que matan por cualquier tontería, mala mirada, ofensa verbal.....la más miserable de las muertes.


----------



## dac1 (16 Ago 2022)

Licencia de armas MANDA


----------



## Decipher (16 Ago 2022)

Heredia
Montoya
Utrera
Bautista
Salazar...


----------



## gilmour38 (16 Ago 2022)

SR.KARL MARX dijo:


> Si fuera al revés gitano muerto... bueno.. seria la única noticia en la tv, y los gitanos no harían una manifestación con minuto de silencio...



Empezarían a darnos la tabarra en todos los medios con la gitanofobia, sin duda.


----------



## AssGaper (16 Ago 2022)

Desde que el *gobierno socialista y su ley de "antigitanismo"* al incluirlos junto con los judios como especial protegiditos, *se han venido muy arriba *y vemos una escalada de asesinatos y altercados de estas gentes desde hace ya dos meses.


----------



## Paqui44 (16 Ago 2022)

A ese si vuelve al pueblo habría que darle caña para que no vuelva jamás 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## daesrd (16 Ago 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Este es ya el segundo levantamiento de un pueblo
> 
> El otro fue bastante sonado también, que le metieron fuego a varias casas



A si, fué aquel que volcaron los coches de la gitanada.., no?


----------



## 시켈 ! (16 Ago 2022)

Ya está, LA CULPA ES DE LA POBREZA Y DEL RACISMO.


----------



## 시켈 ! (16 Ago 2022)

Multiculturales agrediendo y asesinando a gente por motivos ridículos o directamente sin "motivo" alguno. Infinitamente más blancos payos agredidos por racializados que al contrario, pese a ser ellos minoría. 
Pero lo que escandaliza que ocurra en el 2022 es que a ellos les insulten (ojo, NO defiendo lo que dice ahí que han hecho, pero ¿de verdad ese es el mayor problema? )


----------



## 시켈 ! (16 Ago 2022)

A qué me suena eso de "como ven que no les pasa nada lo hacen más"...

Ejem...están ellos para quejarse de la supuesta impunidad de los demás.


----------



## Drogoprofe (16 Ago 2022)

En realidad nadie los quiere y ellos lo saben.
La gente no lo dice x miedo


----------



## Jonny Favourite (16 Ago 2022)

Estos etnianos se saben intocables y ultraprotegidos por la justicia y sus perros.

En tiempos del tío Paco no tiraban de baldeo con tanta alegría. 

Primero se les hostiaba, después se les seguía hostiando y antes de soltarlos se les daba otra mano de hostias.

Ese lenguaje lo entendían perfectamente. Estaban suaves como un guante


----------



## Skywalker22 (16 Ago 2022)

El Fenomeno dijo:


> Antes acaban los vecinos en la cárcel con más pena que los asesinos, ya vereis...



No me extrañaría nada.


----------



## il banditto (16 Ago 2022)

Si lo de este pueblo no acaba con un par de trapaceros ahorcados será una auténtica lástima


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (16 Ago 2022)

Todo esto está cogiendo un aire a los años 30....


----------



## Soy forero (16 Ago 2022)

Fuenteovejuna


----------



## RC1492 (16 Ago 2022)

En que zonas están las viviendas más BARATAS en TODAS las ciudades de España.

Todos lo sabemos ¿cuáles son los barrios más peligrosos?

A los Etnianos y morralla extranjera se les consiente todo y la puta sociedad de este país se caga encima si tiene que señalarlos.


----------



## Armero_Álvarez (16 Ago 2022)

GUARIA CIVIL VENDIDOS
MERCENARIOS
ENEMIGOS DE LA PATRIA ESPAÑOLA Y SU PUEBLO


----------



## Armero_Álvarez (16 Ago 2022)

El estado de Terror del Delincuente y la etnia contra la clase obrera española TIENE QUE SER APLASTADO

ARRIBAAAAA !! FURIA RABIA ODIO !!! ARRIBA HASTA EXPLOTAR D EODIO!!
EL ODIO NOS SALVARÁ !!!!
SENTIROS VIVOS!!!


----------



## Armero_Álvarez (17 Ago 2022)

De pequeño me horrorizaba ante las cosas que pasaron en la 2GM,,,AHORA LAS ENTIENDO


----------



## MrDanger (17 Ago 2022)

Quemar una casa no es nada. Todo lo que no sea linchar a los asesinos es quedarse muy corto.


----------



## dayan (17 Ago 2022)

Ojo, ojito con lo que estáis posteando

*" La Ley de Igualdad de Trato y no Discriminación, conocida como ley Zerolo, entra en vigor este jueves, 14 de julio, tras su publicación en el Boletín Oficial del Estado (BOE").*


Extracto de la ley Zerolo y aviso a navegantes.

*¨Quienes promuevan o inciten al odio, discriminación o a la violencia contra los gitanos y gitanas; quienes elaboren o posean, con la finalidad de distribuir a terceras personas, escritos o cualquier otra clase de material que por su contenido incite o fomente al odio, serán castigados con una pena de prisión de uno a cuatro años".*

Os lo repito, ojo, ojito, la Fundación del Secretariado Gitano, mantenida con cargo a los presupuestos generales del estado, os vigila.

Algún día que me coja con un par de copas más y me meta en el foro os contaré de que va toda la historia de los gitanos en Spain y os vais a cagar.

Spoiler 1. La transición y los pactos. Un pacto que NUNCA SALIÓ A LA LUZ.


----------



## coda (17 Ago 2022)

Es un problema que tendrá que petar algún día, cada vez se hace la bola mas grande porque son cada vez mas y encima ahora les dan impunidad. Es terrible lo de este país.


----------



## gdr100 (17 Ago 2022)

dayan dijo:


> (...)
> 
> Algún día que me coja con un par de copas más y me meta en el foro os contaré de que va toda la historia de los gitanos en Spain y os vais a cagar.
> 
> Spoiler 1. La transición y los pactos. Un pacto que NUNCA SALIÓ A LA LUZ.



Cuando Ud. Quiera. Yo invito a las copas si hace falta.


----------



## Cimbrel (17 Ago 2022)

Perdéis el tiempo indignándonos y discutiendo; cuando el momento de hacer justicia llega ni Heztado ni ley anti-loquesea va a proteger a los punjabies. Son iguales en todos lados, especialmente en los pueblos, donde suelen llegar desterrados de otros pueblos en los que han cometido las peores tropelías y vuelta a comenzar el ciclo ocupación- robo- trapicheo- delincuencia.

NO HAY SOLUCIÓN CIVILIZADA ANTE ESE COMPORTAMIENTO ANTISOCIAL.


----------



## Gotthard (17 Ago 2022)

dayan dijo:


> Ojo, ojito con lo que estáis posteando
> 
> *" La Ley de Igualdad de Trato y no Discriminación, conocida como ley Zerolo, entra en vigor este jueves, 14 de julio, tras su publicación en el Boletín Oficial del Estado (BOE").*
> 
> ...



¿algo que ver con el comercio de harinas?


----------



## stuka (17 Ago 2022)

Turbocata dijo:


> Si al que acuchillan es mi hijo hoy abro los telediarreos nacionales.




Menudo mierda estás hecho, subnormal. Eres el bocachanclas de barra de bar.

Mira que no quería intervenir en este hilo basura, pero lo ponéis difícil.


----------



## España1 (17 Ago 2022)

El observatorio gitano no está feliz 


Temblad machirulos


----------



## Jonny Favourite (17 Ago 2022)

gdr100 dijo:


> Cuando Ud. Quiera. Yo invito a las copas si hace falta.



A esto venía. Si hace falta se pagan 25 lereles por una botelleja de Jack Daniel,s.

El mejor quitapenas del mundo.

Lo de la protección oficial y oficiosa de los etnianos casi todos la intuimos, sospechamos o barruntamos.

La historia seguro que promete.


----------



## elviejo (17 Ago 2022)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> La desconfianza de la ciudadanía en los cuerpos de seguridad va en aumento, la gente cada vez tiene más claro que NO cuentan con su protección en las situaciones en que más pueden necesitarlos. Bienvenidos a Sudamérica.
> 
> El GC o el policía ya no es una figura protectora, a la que le das un salario, un prestigio social y cierta autoridad a cambio de su compromiso de proteger al conjunto de la sociedad, en especial a los más débiles. Ahora es una caricatura de sí mismo, chulito con el remero, sumiso con el delincuente, mendigando aplausitos a las 8 por revisarle las bolsas de la compra a cualquier pobre diablo.
> 
> Un poli hoy sirve para disuadir un poco al delincuente (con suerte no delinque si hay polis delante), preguntarle una dirección, dar charlitas de seguridad vial en el colegio o ayudar a volver a casa a un niño que se ha perdido.



La mascarillla caballero. Sí no reventaremos la puerta de su casa que sospechamos que está usted reunido y estamos en pandemia.

Yo solo cumplo órdenes ilegales de estados de alarma ILEGALES, jijiji


----------



## Jonny Favourite (17 Ago 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> ¿algo que ver con el comercio de harinas?



Sutil.Si,señor.

Yo también creo que por ahí podría venir la cosa. El monopolio para la distribución y refinado de harinas.


----------



## barral (17 Ago 2022)

destrozo dijo:


> Rápido va la guardia civil a protegerlos.
> 
> Lo que no hicieron antes llevando a la cárcel a esos dos putos hijos de puta que mataron al chaval.
> 
> ...



Esos mismos que estaban identificados pero no localizados… los encontraron sin problemas para protegerles. Hijosdeputa.


----------



## Turbocata (17 Ago 2022)

stuka dijo:


> Menudo mierda estás hecho, subnormal. Eres el bocachanclas de barra de bar.
> 
> Mira que no quería intervenir en este hilo basura, pero lo ponéis difícil.



Sujetame el cubata, bueno no hace falta, en la cabeza de tu puta madre no se cae y encima traga.


----------



## Fenris (17 Ago 2022)

El odio a los gitanos no es racismo, *es memoria*.


----------



## Ante_Pavelic (17 Ago 2022)

El Narco Régimen Masónico del 78 protegiendo a sus sicarios que les hacen el trabajo sucio.

Y los chivatos subvencionados del Secretariado ése que me la coman por tiempos. No me dan ningún miedo.

AHTR.


----------



## victor_crowley (17 Ago 2022)

Alguno de los que participe en los altercados tendrá una pena mayor que los asesinos… han creado un triste mar de leyes que solo sirven para rebajar los criterios cuando le interesa al juez-Dios de turno


----------



## Papo de luz (17 Ago 2022)

jabalino dijo:


> Desgraciadamente la gente normal de ese pueblo no puede contar con nadie que les defienda ni por supuesto que haga justicia. Se encuentran con una dosis de realidad y deben estar a la altura.
> 
> Ajustar cuentas es inevitable, pero no solo con los agresores sino con la escoria política y mediática que permite esto. Ahí debería ir dirigida la ira.



la ira cuando sale es como un fuego, no tiene rumbo ni control. Los culpables son los que han llevado a la gente honrada a una situacion limite porque prefieren a los parasitos por encima del bien comun.


----------



## ignatiux (17 Ago 2022)

Se ha roto el contrato social, impuestos a cambio de seguridad.

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Gorkako (17 Ago 2022)

Por desgracia yo sólo veo gente disfrutando de lo votado...


----------



## coda (17 Ago 2022)

La Sociedad Gitana Española presenta una denuncia contra el alcalde de Íllora por "incitar al odio" tras la muerte del joven de 19 años 

La Sociedad *Gitana Española ha presentado una denuncia contra el alcalde de Íllora (Granada)*, Antonio Salazar, por una supuesta incitación al odio tras la muerte violenta de un joven de 19 años en las fiestas del pueblo el pasado lunes de madrugada, hechos por los que hay detenido otro varón de 23 años, y tras los que se produjeron daños en viviendas del entorno familiar de este último en este municipio del Poniente de Granada.

Así lo ha señalado en un comunicado esta asociación, que ha presentado la denuncia este pasado martes en el Juzgado de Guardia, la Jefatura Superior de Policía Nacional de Andalucía Oriental y la Fiscalía Superior de la Comunidad Autónoma por unas *declaraciones de Salazar, del PSOE, que éste ha negado haber hecho*.



Según la Sociedad Gitana Española, se trata de *"graves delitos", que "han generado contra familias gitanas"*, por lo que piden que "se detenga de forma inmediata" al alcalde. Además preparan una concentración para que "cuando se produzca esa detención" cientos de personas se presenten como "acusación particular y popular exigiendo su ingreso en prisión".

"Sus declaraciones pueden fomentar, como ya han fomentado", han agregado, "*un atentado de odio racista contra familias gitanas* que se han visto obligadas a marcharse por miedo a ser víctimas de asesinatos en tal municipio incluido niños menores de edad y personas mayores que nada tienen que ver con el delito que ha cometido una persona con nombres y apellidos".

*Denuncia también por permitir una "manifestación ilegal"*
La *denuncia también se presenta contra las administraciones públicas* por supuestamente permitir una "manifestación ilegal" contra dichas viviendas, así como contra los responsables de Policía Local y Guardia Civil y "contra los autores intelectuales y materiales de tales delitos".



Cabe recordar por otra parte que la Federación de Asociaciones de Mujeres Gitanas Fakali ha condenado los hechos acontecidos en la localidad granadina de Íllora, donde *una pelea en el recinto ferial derivó en la muerte de este joven de 19 años tras ser golpeado*, caer al suelo e impactar su cabeza contra un bordillo; manifestando su apoyo a la familia de la víctima pero rechazando los destrozos acometidos en viviendas de familiares de los sospechosos de la agresión y en vehículos próximos a las mismas.


La Sociedad Gitana Española presenta una denuncia contra el alcalde de Íllora por "incitar al odio" tras la muerte del joven de 19 años


----------



## Sonico (17 Ago 2022)

kemble dijo:


> Ahí la guardia civil no dice aquello de que "es que no podemos hacer nada" y posiciona a sus antidisturbios contra los ciudadanos



Son los perros del gobierno. Y solo atacan a inocentes que saben que no les van a hacer nada. A los gitanos ni tocarlos y a la morisma, abrazos al llegar y chupadas de polla después.


----------



## Sonico (17 Ago 2022)

coda dijo:


> La Sociedad Gitana Española presenta una denuncia contra el alcalde de Íllora por "incitar al odio" tras la muerte del joven de 19 años
> 
> La Sociedad *Gitana Española ha presentado una denuncia contra el alcalde de Íllora (Granada)*, Antonio Salazar, por una supuesta incitación al odio tras la muerte violenta de un joven de 19 años en las fiestas del pueblo el pasado lunes de madrugada, hechos por los que hay detenido otro varón de 23 años, y tras los que se produjeron daños en viviendas del entorno familiar de este último en este municipio del Poniente de Granada.
> 
> ...



Y la ganan. En mi localidad hicimos lo mismo cuando los moros nos estaban robando, empujando a personas mayores para quitarles la cartera, navajazos en las fiestas para toquetear a las chicas y robando casas y ocupandolas y vino una subdelegada del gobierno y le dijo al alcalde que nos callaramos o al alcalde le metia un puro... así que cada día me cuesta más entender aquello de disfruten lo votado porque ya mucha gente no vota esto, incluso a VOX y no se puede hacer nada. A Vox lo silencian y arrinconan y los demás nos llaman racistas y fachas y a dejar a los moros que nos roben, maten, vilolen y calladitos que viene la ultraderecha fascista.

No creo que la gente este disfrutando de la votado, al contrario, sufrimos, da igual lo que votes.


----------



## diogenes de sinope (17 Ago 2022)

Fenris dijo:


> El odio a los gitanos no es racismo, *es memoria*.



Ni siquiera diría odio, es simplemente que la memoria te hace estar prevenido.
Es similar a lo que haces cuando vas por el arcén, vas alerta. Y si puedes no ir por el arcén, eliges la acera. Simplemente porque sabes que es menos peligroso para tí.


----------



## SR.KARL MARX (17 Ago 2022)

coda dijo:


> La Sociedad Gitana Española presenta una denuncia contra el alcalde de Íllora por "incitar al odio" tras la muerte del joven de 19 años
> 
> La Sociedad *Gitana Española ha presentado una denuncia contra el alcalde de Íllora (Granada)*, Antonio Salazar, por una supuesta incitación al odio tras la muerte violenta de un joven de 19 años en las fiestas del pueblo el pasado lunes de madrugada, hechos por los que hay detenido otro varón de 23 años, y tras los que se produjeron daños en viviendas del entorno familiar de este último en este municipio del Poniente de Granada.
> 
> ...



Nosotros denunciamos las barra asadas echas por distintas etnias y nadie nos hace caso, nosotros tampoco a ellos, lo mejor es hacer un vacío.


----------



## kicorv (17 Ago 2022)

La Guardia Civil estaba por allí ese día parándome a mí un domingo porque les llamo la atención mi quad importado con matrícula española y quisieron pararme para verlo detenidamente y ver qué marca era (llama la atención a 9/10 transeúntes sin exagerar).

Y si no te gusta te jodes. Que para eso son la Guardia Civil.


----------



## Hamazo (17 Ago 2022)

Llevamos viendo cómo poco a poco la gente comienza a estar harta de la excusa del victimismo mientras este tipo de gente campa a sus anchas y encima con beneficios sociales para que después te miren por la calle como si te perdonarán la vida.

Aquí mataron hace pocos años a un muy buen chaval, gitano, pero nada que ver . Lo conocía y lo apreciaba todo el mundo. Árbitro, y un tío muy normal. Pues bien el típico que está todo el día perdonando vidas harto porros sentado todo el puto día en la calle lo mato a traición porque le reclamo que golpearan a su hermano que tiene una discapacidad. 

Se tuvo que ir toda la familia de aquí porque los vecinos le llegaron a meter fuego a sus casas, pero no solo familiares tuvieron que salir todos corriendo porque era toda la barriada encima .

Ya pueden decir misa en televisión, y poner leyes que quieran los progres que la gente no está por la labor de aguantar ni una puta mierda de este tipo de gente.

La gente está muy harta de este tipo de gente y los siguientes serán menas y toda la matraca. Ese momento va a llegar, y lo vamos a ver.


----------



## kopke (17 Ago 2022)

El Secretariado del Pueblo Gitano guardando silencio como putas. No dicen que apoyen el crimen, pero tampoco lo condenan. Se han puesto de perfil. En su línea.

Sé que estáis leyendo este mensaje, ¿Cuándo vais a condenar el crimen? ¿Apoyáis a los agresores? Y si no les apoyáis, ¿Por qué este silencio? ¿Por qué no condenais la violencia?


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (17 Ago 2022)

Este tipo de respuestas pueden valer para soltar la rabia de más de uno, pero no sirven de mucho más. Sobre todo porque el alcalde, del PSOE no lo olvidemos, va a llegar hasta donde va a llegar. Y poco más. Lo único que podría funcionar es un pueblo levantado en armas donde ni siquiera la GC pudiese intervenir. Ahí sí, más de un político se jiñaría e intentarían "negociar". Pero eso es algo que no va a ocurrir nunca en la España actual.

Para colmo ni siquiera VOX puede hacer nada a este respecto todavía, porque a corto o medio plazo siempre tendrá que contar con el PP, y los peperos, NUNCA van a transigir en estos temas, son una línea roja para ellos. La inmigración todavía, se pueden poner más serios o ceder en algunas cosas ¿Pero con el supuesto asunto del "racismo" y otros similares? Ni de coña. Le tienen tanto terror a la izquierda o sus medios, que simplemente es algo impensable.

Vivimos en una dictadura y ni siquiera la TV va a ir al pueblo a recoger testimonios porque al que hable, le pueden meter un puro encima. Caso único posiblemente en los últimos 50 años.

En una dictadura las decisiones a tomar son otras y desde luego requieren mucha más cabeza y coordinación, menos furia desatada y respuestas incontroladas que no van a ningún lado.


----------



## capitan anchoa (17 Ago 2022)

Hola, he publicado este mensaje en otro hilo porque hay muchos sobre este tema y este lo acabo de ver y es el que parece que tiene más seguimiento, es triste y lamentable, ya ocurrió en Peal de Becerro, ahora en Granada. El que haya dos casos de "destierro" con incidentes en tan poco tiempo evidencia un hartazgo y cansancio social no visto en tiempos recientes y los motivos de sobra se saben pero me los ahorro porque vivimos en una "dictadura" sin libertad de expresión. 

De nuevo, los cuerpos y fuerzas de seguridad, no dan la talla, tomándose muchas molestias en proteger a "las víctimas". Si hubieran hecho bien su trabajo mucho tiempo antes (porque esto no viene de ahora, viene de antes) y el sistema judicial los hubiera puesto en su sitio esto no hubiera pasado porque repito, para que la gente de un pueblo tranquilo llegue a esos extremos, como sucedió en Peal, el vaso tenía que estar casi lleno y este nuevo asesinato ha sido sólo la gota que lo ha colmado.

Además, ahora esto, pienso que el comodín del "racismo" está ya muy visto:









La Sociedad Gitana Española presenta una denuncia contra el alcalde de Íllora por "incitar al odio" tras la muerte del joven de 19 años


La Sociedad Gitana Española ha presentado una denuncia contra el alcalde de Íllora (Granada), Antonio Salazar, por una supuesta incitación al odio...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## Can Cervecero (17 Ago 2022)

coda dijo:


> La Sociedad Gitana Española presenta una denuncia contra el alcalde de Íllora por "incitar al odio" tras la muerte del joven de 19 años
> 
> La Sociedad *Gitana Española ha presentado una denuncia contra el alcalde de Íllora (Granada)*, Antonio Salazar, por una supuesta incitación al odio tras la muerte violenta de un joven de 19 años en las fiestas del pueblo el pasado lunes de madrugada, hechos por los que hay detenido otro varón de 23 años, y tras los que se produjeron daños en viviendas del entorno familiar de este último en este municipio del Poniente de Granada.
> 
> ...




¿El mundo al revés o nosotros que estamos dados la vuelta?










Asi ha repartido el Gobierno el dinero destinado a las asociaciones gitanas - Unión del Pueblo Romaní


Unión del Pueblo Romaní es una asociación nacional que promueve el Pueblo Gitano a nivel social, cultural y humano para conseguir la igualdad real de derechos y deberes con el resto de ciudadanos.




unionromani.org









__





Ministerio de Derechos Sociales y Agenda 2030 - Subvenciones basadas en la financiacion con el 0,7 % del IRPF a organizaciones sin animo de lucro cuya labor se centra en la mejora de la calidad de vida de la población gitana


Subvenciones basadas en la financiacion con el 0,7 % del IRPF a organizaciones sin animo de lucro cuya labor se centra en la mejora de la calidad de vida de la población gitana




www.mdsocialesa2030.gob.es






www.moncloa.com/2021/09/17/podemos-subvenciones-fundacion-secretariado-gitano-959500/amp/


Instituto de las Mujeres › ...PDF
Convenio con la Fundación Secretariado Gitano


----------



## Julc (17 Ago 2022)

Siempre hacen igual.
Tocan los cojones hasta que alguien pierde los nervios y ahí está la GC para protegerlos.
Se van a otro pueblo y vuelta a empezar.


----------



## nate (17 Ago 2022)

Hamazo dijo:


> La gente está muy harta de este tipo de gente y los siguientes serán menas y toda la matraca. *Ese momento va a llegar, y lo vamos a ver*.



Joder... me he emocionao y to. Ojalá vea ese día.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (25 Ago 2022)

Te cagas. En la población <30 seguro que son mayoria


----------



## Ignatius (25 Ago 2022)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> La desconfianza de la ciudadanía en los cuerpos de seguridad va en aumento, la gente cada vez tiene más claro que NO cuentan con su protección en las situaciones en que más pueden necesitarlos. Bienvenidos a Sudamérica.
> 
> El GC o el policía ya no es una figura protectora, a la que le das un salario, un prestigio social y cierta autoridad a cambio de su compromiso de proteger al conjunto de la sociedad, en especial a los más débiles. Ahora es una caricatura de sí mismo, chulito con el remero, sumiso con el delincuente, mendigando aplausitos a las 8 por revisarle las bolsas de la compra a cualquier pobre diablo.
> 
> Un poli hoy sirve para disuadir un poco al delincuente (con suerte no delinque si hay polis delante), preguntarle una dirección, dar charlitas de seguridad vial en el colegio o ayudar a volver a casa a un niño que se ha perdido.



Quedó muy claro para lo que sirve la policía durante la plandemia y el arresto domiciliario ilegal.
A mí me daría vergüenza ser policía.


----------



## coda (26 Ago 2022)

Una copa derramada parece que está en el origen del homicidio de Íllora, Granada, del pasado 15 de agosto. Nadie sabe quién la vertió, si el grupo de agresores o el de víctimas, ni tampoco se ha podido averiguar encima de quién cayó. El hecho aparece reflejado en *diligencias policiales* como el origen de los altercados que tuvieron lugar en el recinto ferial de Íllora de madrugada. El atestado de la Guardia Civil también recoge que un grupo de personas de más edad, algunos de etnia gitana, la emprendieron* a golpes contra tres chavales del pueblo* de toda la vida y que no hacía mucho habían alcanzado la mayoría de edad. Los tres chavales, incapaces de defenderse, pensaron eso de “piernas para que os quiero” y huyeron a toda velocidad sabiendo que no podían plantar cara y que iban a recibir de lo lindo.

El grupo de agresores salió detrás de ellos, los persiguió durante un rato, pero los jóvenes se desperdigaron y no dieron con su paradero. Mientras todo esto ocurría, Juan y su novia, que *nada tenían que ver con esta batalla*, abandonaron el recinto ferial y se alejaron paseando tranquilamente. La mala suerte hizo que un tal Brandon, su hermano y alguno más regresaran al recinto ferial y se cruzaran con la pareja. Brandon sabía que *Juan era amigo del grupo de chavales* a los que había perseguido, así que se le encaró: “Dime dónde están tus amigos o te mato”. A Juan la amenaza le pilló por sorpresa. De repente, se vio *frente a un individuo enfurecido*, rodeado de otros de su pandilla, todos en actitud agresiva. Juan *no tenía ni idea ni de a quién se refería ni dónde estaban* esos amigos.

El hermano del detenido por asesinato en Íllora defiende su inocencia: ''Ha sido un accidente''
A Brandon le dio lo mismo, según cuentan los testigos, *liberó toda su rabia* contra la cara y el resto de la cabeza de Juan. No se sabe si le golpeó en más partes del cuerpo, porque *el informe de la autopsia no está concluido*. El joven acabó cayéndose al suelo. Parece que la cabeza se golpeó con un bordillo, pero este extremo todavía no está acreditado. *Inerte y sin conciencia, Brandon siguió golpeándole *con saña. A base de patadas, nuevamente según los que observaron la agresión. Ningún acompañante del homicida, y eran varios, hizo nada por parar la agresión. No solo eso, también permitieron que Brandon *golpease con saña a la novia de Jua*n, como a él, en la cara, pero ella no perdió la conciencia en ningún momento.

Cuando Brandon se vació de rabia, los dejó allí. A Juan tirado y a la novia llorando. Minutos después, este mismo joven, de 23 años,* le dio otra paliza a otro joven*. Con esa agresión dio por concluida su noche y decidió regresar a casa a dormir. Se montó en el coche y casualmente pasó muy cerca de donde Juan estaba tirado en el suelo. Había perdido la vida. A Brandon se lo dijeron y respondió: “*Si lo he matado, ya sabéis dónde venir a buscarme*”.

Noche tensa en Íllora tras la muerte de un joven de una paliza en sus fiestas patronales
En realidad, cuando la Guardia Civil acudió a su domicilio, no estaba en casa. Había huido. Se entregó al día siguiente en la comandancia de la Guardia Civil de Granada capital. Pasó a disposición judicial investigado por* homicidio doloso*. Aunque con su agresión le había robado la vida a Juan, *se negó a pedir perdón*. También a declarar. No le pesaba la conciencia. Muy al revés, según testigos presenciales*, su actitud fue chulesca y retadora*. Sentado con pachorra y con las piernas abiertas.


El agresor del crimen de Íllora: "Si no me dices dónde está tu amigo, te mato"


----------



## 시켈 ! (20 Dic 2022)

Ahora comparad lo de las ONGs , defensor del pueblo , políticos y demás ante las manifestaciones de payos contra gitanos en Íllora y Peal con los ataques a gitanos cometidos por moros en Francia.


Traducción:
En Francia se puede hacer una *“cacería de gitanos” sin que los medios de comunicación, las asociaciones antirracistas, etc. muevan un dedo.*​Casi se tolera. Se nota que todo este cine “antirracista” es solo hipocresía, solo vale cuando hay que acusar a franceses.​


----------



## RayoSombrio (20 Dic 2022)

coda dijo:


> Una copa derramada parece que está en el origen del homicidio de Íllora, Granada, del pasado 15 de agosto. Nadie sabe quién la vertió, si el grupo de agresores o el de víctimas, ni tampoco se ha podido averiguar encima de quién cayó. El hecho aparece reflejado en *diligencias policiales* como el origen de los altercados que tuvieron lugar en el recinto ferial de Íllora de madrugada. El atestado de la Guardia Civil también recoge que un grupo de personas de más edad, algunos de etnia gitana, la emprendieron* a golpes contra tres chavales del pueblo* de toda la vida y que no hacía mucho habían alcanzado la mayoría de edad. Los tres chavales, incapaces de defenderse, pensaron eso de “piernas para que os quiero” y huyeron a toda velocidad sabiendo que no podían plantar cara y que iban a recibir de lo lindo.
> 
> El grupo de agresores salió detrás de ellos, los persiguió durante un rato, pero los jóvenes se desperdigaron y no dieron con su paradero. Mientras todo esto ocurría, Juan y su novia, que *nada tenían que ver con esta batalla*, abandonaron el recinto ferial y se alejaron paseando tranquilamente. La mala suerte hizo que un tal Brandon, su hermano y alguno más regresaran al recinto ferial y se cruzaran con la pareja. Brandon sabía que *Juan era amigo del grupo de chavales* a los que había perseguido, así que se le encaró: “Dime dónde están tus amigos o te mato”. A Juan la amenaza le pilló por sorpresa. De repente, se vio *frente a un individuo enfurecido*, rodeado de otros de su pandilla, todos en actitud agresiva. Juan *no tenía ni idea ni de a quién se refería ni dónde estaban* esos amigos.
> 
> ...



A individuos como estos, solo la pena de muerte les haría justicia. Qué maldad, es algo inaudito.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (20 Dic 2022)

Sólo un hombre a mediados del siglo pasado supo entender el problema de la etnia y aplicar una solución. 

La Historia algún día le hará justicia


----------

